# Best Jig for Yellowfin



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Hopefully going to the floaters next weekend(weather permitting).
I have caught many a blackfin on a metal jig but never a yellowfin. Just wondering what the best jig to use for the yellowfin. Thanks for any suggestion!


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

A Short non glow works best for me. Like an Eastern tackle first drop

d-a


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also like smaller jigs for yellowfin. If I had to choose my favorite off the shelf jig it would be a 4-6oz, Shimano Flat side in blue mackeral or black anchovy.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

In my opinion it does not make a difference. I have always used the cheapest ones that were handy. Weight can be a factor due to the degree of current, so I always have a wide range of weights with me. 99% of the time I will mark the tuna on the sounder and have an idea what depth to try. Unless the current is ripping I can also see the jigs dropping to help the jigger know when he is at the right depth and can devise a "count" to know when to stop dropping. If current is ripping this won't work as jig wont be under boat.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The thinner jigs work well to get down in a hurry and still allow for good action. The fat bottom style jigs get down quick, but are harder to work. Just like MSY said the weight is key, and getting it WAY DOWN (if the tunas are not on the surface). Also unless it glows only a few colors will even show at 300ft+, blue, greens are the last in the light spectrum to go.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! The weather forcast looks promising. I have a brand new Stella 1800 for the trip to break in. Will pick up a few jigs that you guys suggested. Once again, thank you


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is another quick tip, the tuna will almost always be on the upcurrent corner of th rig, when you pull up to rig, determine up current side and that is where the bait, and then tuna will be. We are able on my sounder (Raymarine E120 with 1kw transducer) to see the ball of bait and the individual tuna around the bait, sometimes below, sometimes above but usually on the outside perimeter. Key is to find them on sounder then get your drop depth correct and work that zone. Most of the time, if you are not getting bit and you do not know your depth you are not deep enough. Good luck

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Here is another quick tip, the tuna will almost always be on the upcurrent corner of th rig, when you pull up to rig, determine up current side and that is where the bait, and then tuna will be....
> 
> Robert


I have found yellowfin tuna on the down-current side of the rigs just as frequently as the up-current side. You need to scope out the perimeter around the rig thoroughly and at different distances. Adjust your bottom machine to read the top 500ft or so of the water column.


----------

